# Wanting to live in Penang



## penangaddict (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently employed with a Malaysian company based in Penang, work remotely from India for them. I am now looking at coming over to Penang to work and live here.

More About Myself:-
I am 27, touching 28. Single, no alcohol, ****, tobacco, no girl-friend, spouse. Have my parent in India with me. Will be staying alone in Penang.

I currently rake in close to 1000 USD a month. How do I go about relocating to Penang? Living expenses given my status as above. I would have to run two establishments - 1 in PG for myself and 1 back home. How much would I need for myself here?

Any help with work visa / permit and any other information I should know about is much appreciated. Have a passport valid till 2015. Have visited PG twice before. Thank you in anticipation.


----------

